# Paint Brushes



## tommoulds (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi

My mum retired 3 years ago and has started painting (again - she did when she was young). She is really good! So far she has just stuck to acrylics but I wonder whether I should try and encourage her to branch out - I know she originally wanted to try oils but her current teacher isn't a fan of the idea!
Anyway my main question is can anyone recommend some really nice paint brushes I could buy her for christmas (or any other good gift?)… I don't mind how expensive they are - I just want to make sure they are really good quality. 
Any other advice much appreciated.
Thanks
Tom


----------



## Jim (Dec 16, 2014)

Go to the Blick website and see what they have to offer there. They have pkgs of several brushes that are inexpensive. If you buy the Blick brand they are guaranteed so if you have any complaints about their quality they will replace them or give you credit toward other brushes.


----------



## debrartin (Apr 10, 2015)

Hey tommoulds! I know a good online store from where you can choose best painting brush for very cheap. Here is their (link removed).Yes I can give you guaranty about their product quality, because I've used a lot of times their products. When I need any paint related accessories always I ordered from that website.

My paint brush sets...


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

We have paid advertisers that allow us to keep our forum going. Therefore we can not allow our members to advertise businesses. Feel free to private message this individual if you are interested in getting the link which I removed.


----------



## SherylG (Feb 27, 2015)

Make sure you get her brushes for acrylics and not watercolours. I paint with acrylics. I like brushes that have a sharp edge and/or point and with shorter rather than longer bristles for more control. I buy one brand/type that I like with synthetic gold bristles. I tried various real hair brushes but all of them shed sooner or later and it's such a pain to be picking bristles out of the paint or off the canvas! So I stick with the gold bristled ones that I like and never shed.

I go through a lot of brushes and can always use more, especially the small, fine ones. 
You can also get her some brush cleaner that cleans old dried paint out of the ferrule and bristles. They do make one that does that but I can't remember the name. You'll have to ask at an art supply store for it. She will probably appreciate a palette with a snap-on, fairly airtight lid or an easel that adjusts in every direction and height. Does she like to paint plein-air? If so, you can get her a small, portable, lightweight and comfortable stool for that purpose. You can find them at art supply stores or/and a portfolio case and/or cases for her brushes and stuff or canvases.

There are many, many gifts an artist would appreciate! Just browse through an art supply store.


----------

